# Cat Abandonment -- How to Proceed?



## Riddle (Jun 4, 2004)

I just found out this morning that a friend's work supervisor "got rid" of her two cats by *driving them to a park and dumping them.*  

I am so sad and so angry. That is so wrong. And it's illegal. Here in California, it's a misdemeanor/felony to abandon your animals, and it comes with a hefty fine and possible jail time.

The trouble is, I have no idea how to proceed in terms of getting this woman to pay for what she has done to the full extent of the law. Does anyone have any advice? Or know the procedure? The cat abandonment took place in Los Angeles County.

Thank you!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

that's disgusting! how dare she!

I live in california

why don't you just ask your friend for her friends name, obviously you know where your friend works so it won't be that hard to get her introuble.

how dare she :twisted:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is so terrible. Maybe you could research it.

http://www.google.com
http://www.ask.com
http://www.yahoo.com
http://www.search.com

Those are search engines that may be able to help with the research. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## LesH (May 13, 2005)

See the statute for Animal Abandonment under laws and ordinances in LA county...

http://animalcontrol.co.la.ca.us/html/Main1.htm


----------



## Riddle (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, 
I know how to research on the internet.  I am also fully aware of all the statutes and laws regarding animal abandonment. I have yet to find any site that lists the procedure for REPORTING someone who has done this. That's basically the nature of my query. 
I've sent emails to rescue groups & the SPCA and am waiting to hear.


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

This is ugly and unfortunate. Here's a link to LA County ordinances: http://ordlink.com/codes/lacounty/index.htm

I know it's not what you specifically asked for; although, if you don't have it, it may come in handy down the road.

Well, as the cats were dumped in a park, what about calling the parks department to inquire who to call about illegally dumped animals? We live near a cemetery and encounter a lot of dumped animals; so, I can somewhat relate to the anger, sadness, and frustration I imagine you must be feeling over this incredibly insensitve act. I do, however, have some other thoughts here as well.

First, you didn't see it happen...this doesn't mean it didn't happen, although it establishes the fact that you heard it second-hand and wish to lodge a complaint without first-hand knowledge. This won't strengthen your complaint.

Second, where are the cats now? Do you or your friend have them? If not, you lack key evidence. Unfortunately, this doesn't help either.

Third, where in Los Angeles County were the cats dumped? I used to live there and it's a pretty big place. :wink: Lodging a complaint without first-hand knowledge or evidence doesn't present a compelling case - the person who set them free could easily claim they escaped or simply gave them away.

There's a lot of cats in Los Angeles County; unless an animal control officer captures them and draws the connection back to the owner who dumped them (e.g., tag, microchip, tattoo), I can't imagine how they'll enforce the law in this situation. And, since the person dumped them illegally, I imagine the former owner removed any and all identification.

I'm all for reporting if you have compelling evidence to support your official complaint.

A problem here (not you but in general) is that people often abuse systems that allow such reporting; so, when someone like you wants to do the right thing, it's hard to weed through bogus complaints without irrefutable evidence.

Is there any chance of educating your friend's work supervisor about this level of conduct? I surely hope the cats are altered.

Good luck here, those poor cats will need it.

-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-+-:-

I noted LesH provides a wonderful URL including the exact penal code (excellent!) and catlover_2004 very conveniently lists several terrific hyperlinked search engines - how kind and incredibly helpful!! It seems you have many people rooting for you to help these unfortunate abandoned cats.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

How sad that this person did this, and even sadder is how commonly it occurs. Don't have any advice to offer, but hope others with similar experiences will see this thread soon. I expect that's why the OP posted, obviously s/he's already done some searching and ended up here, suggesting it again is completely unhelpful.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Since you didn't see it happen, can you convince the friend who did see it to report it? The authorities would need his/her statement as eyewitness testimony. Without that, I doubt there's much that can be done. 

The appropriate authority would be the police or the animal control unit of the city within which this took place.


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*abandoned cats*

if it turns out that you cannot exact a "legal" remedy, and the punishment which would accompany same, why not picket her work area-complete with signage, etc.,..........??? The sidewalk is public--should be ok to picket in front of her building---make her co-workers and others, aware of her heartless behavior...........................(just hope the place is not an obortion clinic)---this tactic would have little effect on people working in that arena............................................I believe there is a special place in **** for these monsters..................................................


----------

